# When Canon registers a patent, what does it mean?



## Pete (Mar 31, 2014)

I realize the meaning of getting a patent. However, I don't know how it impacts Canon's offerings. Things that would be interesting to know:

1) What percent of patents actually become production lenses?
2) What's the shortest amount of time that has transpired between a Canon patent and a production lens?
3) What's the average amount of time that transpires between a Canon patent and a resulting production lens (assuming that there IS a lens produced).

I always find the announcements of patents interesting, but have often wondered about how significant it is so far as the availability of a real product.

Thanks for any insights.

- Pete


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 31, 2014)

1) I have no idea, but very small

2) some patents have issued _after_ the product was released (remember, there's an 18-month lag between filing and publication for the USPTO)

3) highly variable, and given the low number of launches, an average is probably not too meaningful (yes, that's a fancier way of saying 'I have no idea')


----------



## Pete (Mar 31, 2014)

1) It was also my suspecion that only a small percent of patents become production products. So, I guess we can conclude that it would be foolish to wait for a new lens (e.g., Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L III) just because Canon has registered a patent. I'm about to move forward with the purchase of the II version.

2) Interesting. I didn't realize that.

3) LOL... I have no idea either, but your observations make sense.

THANK YOU!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 1, 2014)

I would not expect anything being patented to becoming commercially sold for a while. It is possible that a company might get patents expressly to keep something off the market.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2014)

Canon does not issue patents. They apply for patents, and a unknown percentage are approved by the Patent office and they issue the patent. The time from application to issue is normally at least two years. In some cases, the patent is put into production before the patent office approves it.

On some products, you may have seen the words "Patent Pending". That's because the patent had not been issues when the item was produced. It is protected by the patent though, the date of patent application, or even a earlier date can be the deciding factor. In my workplace, designers are issued notebooks to record inventions as they progress from idea to a workable invention. Only a few of these are submitted for a patent, and only a few of those make it into a product. I used to evaluate patents in my field of expertise, and appear before a patent committee to recommend applying for a patent. There are some pretty wild inventions out there.


----------



## Pete (Apr 1, 2014)

________________________________________________________________________________
I would not expect anything being patented to becoming commercially sold for a while. It is possible that a company might get patents expressly to keep something off the market. 
________________________________________________________________________________

Interesting observation. I hadn't thought of a company issuing a patent solely to prevent others from developing a product that would be competitive. This possibility makes the ultimate development of a product even less likely.

Thanks.


----------



## Pete (Apr 1, 2014)

____________________________________________________________________
Canon does not issue patents. They apply for patents, and a unknown percentage are approved by the Patent office and they issue the patent. The time from application to issue is normally at least two years. In some cases, the patent is put into production before the patent office approves it.

On some products, you may have seen the words "Patent Pending". That's because the patent had not been issues when the item was produced. It is protected by the patent though, the date of patent application, or even a earlier date can be the deciding factor. In my workplace, designers are issued notebooks to record inventions as they progress from idea to a workable invention. Only a few of these are submitted for a patent, and only a few of those make it into a product. I used to evaluate patents in my field of expertise, and appear before a patent committee to recommend applying for a patent. There are some pretty wild inventions out there.
_____________________________________________________________________

I have indeed seen the words "patent pending". I didn't think about the fact that those words must imply some level of protection, even though the patent office hasn't issued a patent yet.

Is the process of applying for a patent expensive or simply time-consuming (the waiting period, I mean)?

Thanks.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 13, 2014)

A patent is a form of protection of intellectual property. If you believe you've invented something which is useful then you need to describe it in patent applications which are submitted to various patent offices where you intend to sell your invention. The intention is to prevent competitors from manufacturing and selling your idea for a specified time. In exchange for this protection you have to make your idea public knowledge. I don't know if its the case in all countries, but patent protection generally last for 20 years.

Anyway, after you submitting your patent application your idea becomes public knowledge and the patent office starts investigating whether your proposed invention is indeed something new, and useful or if it has already been publicly displayed or invented by someone else. I think the investigation process can even take up to a year. During this period you can claim that your product/idea is patent-pending.

If your invention is found to be unique, novel and useful then your patent will be granted and you will have legal protection for your invention in the territories where you have applied for patents. (I don't think there is such a thing as a patent with global coverage)

You could apply for patents for various reasons including:
1) The obvious... preventing competitors from manufacturing and selling a product that you have invented.
2) Protecting future R&D streams which can result from certain less exciting inventions.
3) Stifling the R&D of streams of competitors by filing thousands of applications in the hopes of latching onto something useful.

Sorry for the long post. 

P.S. It's been a while since I was involved in this so please correct me if I've made any errors above.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> Anyway, after you submitting your patent application your idea becomes public knowledge...



I don't think that's true. The patent becomes public knowledge when it's published, not when the application is submitted. Publication is usually ~18 months after submission.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, after you submitting your patent application your idea becomes public knowledge...
> ...


Thanks for the correction.


----------

